# Grooming Frequency???????



## BostonDan (Dec 29, 2014)

Lincoln is a mix breed, but most closely resembles a border terrier. I started wondering if we are doing everything we should. We change her Seresto flea collar every 6 months, Heartguard once a month, and provide Greenies once a day for her teeth. In additon, we take her to the groomer every 2 months.

Is 2 months between professional grooming too long? 
Should we clip her nails, clean ears, or do anything else between groomings?
Thoughts/Suggestions?


----------



## taquitos (Oct 18, 2012)

I think this all depends on your dog. If you notice her nails getting long before it's time for a professional grooming, by all means, trim her nails. If you notice that her ears are goopy, then clean her ears... it's really up to you to assess how often your dog needs to be groomed 

With short haired dogs I never got them professionally groomed. I just clipped their nails once or twice a month (whenever I noticed it getting long).

I also brush my dog's teeth 2x a day (he has terrible teeth -- already started getting plaque/tartar buildup despite having lots of RMBs and having teeth brushed). I don't find Greenies or any of those types of treats actually help with dental cleaning.


----------



## pandification (Apr 15, 2014)

I never take my dog to a groomer. I do everything myself. I do it as he needs it though.

I clip nails 1-3 times a month, as well as file them. He's only had 4 or 5 baths in the 8-9ish months that I've had him.

Kratos gets eye goop, slobber and ear gunk pretty frequently so I clean those fairly often.. A few times a week or so.


----------



## elrohwen (Nov 10, 2011)

Personally, I like to do nails every 2-4 weeks at least, but it really depends on the dog. I know dogs whose nails grow super fast, and dogs whose nails never need to be trimmed. 

You can probably stop feeding Greenies. I have never seen them be effective, and they have had some recalls and other shady things come out about their products. I would recommend brushing with an enzymatic tooth paste for dogs, and raw meaty bones.

As far as the bathing and trimming part, two months isn't too long if the dog doesn't smell or anything and need an emergency bath.


----------



## BostonDan (Dec 29, 2014)

Thanks all for the responses. 
I've never noticed her ears getting goopy, but her eyes definitely do and I clean them on a regular basis. I'm going to start brushing her teeth and I'm considering starting to clip her nails, but I'm still somewhat hesitant. 
Do you recommend grinding with a dremel or cutting with cutters? Lincoln is already very good about letting me wipe her paws when I take her in from outside. Thoughts?


----------



## ireth0 (Feb 11, 2013)

BostonDan said:


> Thanks all for the responses.
> I've never noticed her ears getting goopy, but her eyes definitely do and I clean them on a regular basis. I'm going to start brushing her teeth and I'm considering starting to clip her nails, but I'm still somewhat hesitant.
> Do you recommend grinding with a dremel or cutting with cutters? Lincoln is already very good about letting me wipe her paws when I take her in from outside. Thoughts?


Whichever method you and your dog are most comfortable with is fine. There are pros and cons to both, so one isn't really 'better' than the other, it's more a personal preference thing.


----------



## Sandakat (Mar 7, 2015)

On the other end of the spectrum, Toby HAS to go to the groomers about once a month. If he doesn't he gets Dr. Suess feet and horrendous rufflebutt. 

A bad case of Rufflebutt:


----------



## dextermax (Feb 2, 2015)

Dexter goes six weeks to the groomer but often requires his nails done between visits. Aside from the eye crusties he is usually maintenance free. Anything beyond six weeks and he starts looking like a sheep.


----------



## ChaosIsAWeim (Feb 12, 2011)

Hatter the springer goes back to his breeder about every 4 weeks for a grooming session. By that time he like Sandakat's dog has dr. Suess feet and poofy butt, plus phoofy ears and his hair is going all over the place, lol.

This is what 4 weeks does to a springers head:


----------



## Amaryllis (Dec 28, 2011)

If you pay for grooming, your groomer should do nail trims in between for free.


----------



## MelTruffles (Jan 27, 2015)

Truffles has long hair and I only bathe him every 8 weeks or longer. I take him to the groomers to do it most the time. Just because I get lazy and rather pay someone to do it. 
Sherman is probably going to get bathed every month before his advantage multi. This guy can get a little smelly, but i'm going to play by ear. If I can wait 8 weeks I will. I also take him to get professionally groomed cause again, laziness.

I take the boys to get their nails ground every 4 weeks and I clean their ears every 2 weeks. I use wipes on both every week and I use the furminator on sherman once a week. 

If you don't do anything else between grooming, I would definitely do the nail trimming/grinding! 

**I do not recommend furminator for long hair dogs, even if they are singe coated.


----------

